# Virtual performance of complete Stravinsky's Rite of Spring using VSL



## JBacal (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope that this might be of some interest to a few of you here. I've posted my virtual performance of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring on YouTube. I created the performance on a single 16GB quad-core Vista 64bit PC computer using only the virtual orchestral instrument software from the Vienna Symphonic Library (VSL).











For higher quality MP3's, 24 bit wav files and midi files of my performance of the entire piece please click here:

http://vsl.co.at/en/65/71/1595/1247.vsl

A few words about my process to create this performance can be found here:

http://vsl.co.at/en/65/71/1590/1592/1243.vsl

Thank you in advance to anyone who takes the time to listen to my work. All comments (and criticisms) are eagerly appreciated.

Best wishes,
Jay Bacal


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Hi Jay, I am already a big fan of yours from the VSL showcase (demo) and forum! I think you are one of the top users and we all bow to your superiorityand musicality. Nice to see you here on TalkClassical please stick around and post links to your amazing creations.

I posted stuff on the VSL forum a few months ago here

Cheers and respect
FC

I'm listening to it right now! Certainly more than few thunderbolts my friend!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Fascinating stuff. I'll look in ore depth later. It's my favourite piece, and the one I know most initimetely, even given it's complexity.

Great for would-be composers I would have thought - to be able to realise a full symphonic work without any performers!


----------



## Mark Sherry (May 22, 2019)

Hi Jay,
Part one and two show on YouTube but part three and four are only dead links-Where can I find part 3 and 4?
Best regards,
Mark Sherry


----------

